
Ask HN: Would you use a modern pager? - nbrempel
There has been a trend recently with fancy “dumbphones” which offer cell connectivity but no distractions. Examples are the “Lightphone” and “Mudita Pure”.<p>If you have been considering a device like this, would you use a modern pager?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.m.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Pager
======
downerending
Probably not what you're thinking, but I always thought that a sort of
dedicated pager for old/infirm people would be useful. Picture something about
the size of a sheet of paper that could be stuck to a refrigerator or
something. Always on, and maybe with a soft chime when a message comes in.

The idea is that you could (say) send your aging mom occasional unobtrusive
messages. Big letters would help. And they could do likewise, via some sort of
keyboard.

Needs to be drop-dead simple. If it's cheap enough, maybe no "addressing" at
all--the messages always go to a single correspondent.

My aging parents can no longer deal with texting or email. Even voicemail has
become too much.

------
ocdtrekkie
In my case, I don't need most apps, but basic calling/texting/email is a must.

I think a lot of people already have a "pager" in the modern era, and it's a
smartwatch. Samsung even sells a 4G smartwatch that doesn't need the phone
nearby to operate, and that would give you the rough functionality of a
"pager" in a better, modern form factor.

------
sfgweilr4f
Already do. It's called a cellphone with a smallish screen. Basically what you
do is _not configure email_ etc and just install a bunch of texting apps. Then
you simply don't use the web browser etc because you know the thing is now
_just a tool and no longer a toy_.

------
sesuximo
I personally would not

